# Natural Sugar Versus Refined Sugar



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

In the health, fitness and weight loss world, sugar has become regarded as a dietary “evil” to be shunned at all costs. Unfortunately, many people lump all sugars together and don’t make a distinction between the different types of sugar and whether they are natural (nature-made) or refined (man-made).Few people would argue that refined sugars [...]

*Read More...*


----------

